# [A] neu gegründete Gilde "Energetic" / Malorne sucht...



## Morialqua (7. März 2009)

Hallo lieber Gildensuchender,

Die Gilde "Energetic" richtet sich vorwiegend an erwachsene Spieler oder an Spieler jüngeren Alters, die eine gewisse Grundlage haben um zu uns zu passen ;oD
Wir möchten vermeiden, dass die Kommunikation und die Interessen innerhalb der Gilde und in der Community zu weit auseinander gehen.

"Energetic" ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch eine "Fungilde"

Wir sind leider noch davon entfernt in die großen Instanzen zu gehen oder genügend Spieler für Raids zusammen zu bekommen.

Die Gilde richtet sich auch an jene Spieler, die vielleicht tagsüber einer geschäftlichen Tätigkeit nachkommen und meistens abends oder am Wochenende in Azeroth unterwegs sein möchten.
Spieler, die eventuell Teil einer Familie sind und ihren Partnern oder Kindern immer den Vorrang geben, auch wenn das heisst, dass die Gruppe stocksteif vor einem Boss verharren muss, wenn
der Sprössling im Hintergrund Aufmerksamkeit fordert oder der Hund und die Katze in den Garten will.

Der Spass am zusammen Questen und Leveln soll in der nächsten Zeit erst einmal Priorität haben.
Wohin die Gilde sich danach entwickelt, werden wir hoffentlich alle miteinander sehen !

Wer jetzt denkt, dass er ( oder sie natürlich ! ) gut zu diesem Gildenprofil passen würde, hinterlässt bitte eine detailierte 
Bewerbung im entsprechenden Forum auf http://www.energetic-wow.de 
Ein Bankfach ist z.Zt vorhanden, ein eigener Teamspeak-Server ist momentan noch in Bearbeitung und wird hoffentlich bald folgen.

edit : TS Server inzwischen vorhanden

Gerne gesehen sind auch Spieler die bereits Instanzen- und Raiderfahrungen mitbringen, aber geduldig sind und in dieser Richtung gerne etwas mit den neuen Mitgliedern 
von "Energetic" aufbauen möchten. Ich werde versuchen alle Bewerbungen zeitnah zu bearbeiten und mich so bald wie möglich ingame zu melden.
Bitte lest auch vorher unseren Gildenkodex, damit ihr entscheiden könnt, ob ihr mit unseren Regeln leben könnt ;oD

Vielen Dank, 

Morialqua


----------



## Morialqua (8. März 2009)

wo sind denn alle Erwachsenen ? *G* gibts auf Malorne etwa keine ? *grübel*


----------



## Morialqua (10. März 2009)

immer noch aktuell ...


----------



## Morialqua (12. März 2009)

inzwischen hat ein neues Mitglied zu uns gefunden...für meinen Geschmack zu wenig !


----------



## Morialqua (18. März 2009)

noch ein weiteres Mitglied hat in die heiligen Gildenhallen gefunden. Gibts noch mehr ?


----------



## Morialqua (28. März 2009)

erneut sind mehrere Mitglieder zu uns gestoßen, wir wollen noch kein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suche aktuell


----------



## Morialqua (4. April 2009)

Suche weiterhin aktuell, inzwischen haben wir auch Teamspeak


----------



## Morialqua (7. April 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Morialqua (14. April 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Morialqua (21. April 2009)

*aktueller push*


----------



## Morialqua (24. April 2009)

*nach oben kletter*


----------

